# How to start OpenOffice



## BSDRich (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok this may sound stupid and it is. I've installed openoffice from ports now how do you run it? I typed;
openoffice.org
openoffice
OpenOffice
write
Write
calc
.
.
.
etc.etc.

Does this all run as one big program called openoffice or do you start the apps seperatley like write or calc or whatever? Why does everything have to be so difficult? Why can't they just display a line at the end of install that says "type this to start the program". I've wasted lots of time searching all over and can't even find how to start the program. This is rediculous.

Ok, nvm i found it.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 8, 2009)

run one of:

```
openoffice.org-3.1.0
openoffice.org-3.1.0-sbase
openoffice.org-3.1.0-scalc
openoffice.org-3.1.0-sdraw
openoffice.org-3.1.0-setofficelang
openoffice.org-3.1.0-swriter
openoffice.org-3.1.0-spadmin
openoffice.org-3.1.0-smath
openoffice.org-3.1.0-simpress
```

I suggest you install shells/mksh
in mksh when you type some characters and press tab, it will list programs that match pattern 

And it's not that hard, btw....


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 9, 2009)

For csh & tcsh, pressing Ctrl + D will also show commands that match what you're typing.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 9, 2009)

Good to know, but I still prefer mksh, because it's sh compliant.


----------



## BSDRich (Jul 9, 2009)

> And it's not that hard, btw....



It is for me. Everthing fails and is a struggle. Care to help me get xfce4 running?

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5319


----------



## sverreh (Jul 9, 2009)

BSDRich said:
			
		

> Why can't they just display a line at the end of install that says "type this to start the program".


 
Some time has passed since I last installed openoffice.org, but I think it *did* display a message at the end of the installation. Anyway, if you missed it, or can't remember what it said, you can use pkg_info to read the message:

```
pkg_info -xD openoff
Information for openoffice.org-3.1.0_1:

 ...

1. User installation
--------------------

Just type "openoffice.org-3.1.0" after you have successfully
installed the package. If there is no installed OO.org dir
in your homedir, the setup installs ".openoffice.org3" folder.

2. Starting OO.org
------------------

There are some wrappers installed for faster startup.
Add "/usr/local/bin/" to your PATH and you will be able
to use them.

/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.1.0
/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.1.0-sbase
/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.1.0-scalc
/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.1.0-sdraw
/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.1.0-setofficelang
/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.1.0-smath
/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.1.0-simpress
/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.1.0-spadmin
/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.1.0-swriter
 ...
```
Those wrappers are still pretty long, so what I have done is to create aliases in .cshrc, for instance:

```
alias oow   "openoffice.org-3.1.0-swriter \!*"
```


----------



## lyuts (Jul 9, 2009)

For csh(tcsh) I just put 'set autolist' in .cshrc(.tcshrc) and use Tab for autocompletion.


----------

